# What's the difference between the SJ's?



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out what type my sister is. We're both almost certain she's an SJ, and she thinks she leans towards T but isn't positive. Unfortunately, while I'm an absolute expert on the SP types and others similar to mine, I'm not as familiar with the SJ types.

So I'll get right to it. Bullet points.

-She really loves helping
-Sometimes she helps too much and makes me angry
-She likes taking care of things, like pets and her garden
-She likes being right
-She's stubborn
-She likes to be in charge
-Even when someone else is supposed to be in charge
-Even when you say you've got it covered
-She's very talkative
-She talks really loudly
-I'm reminded of that because she's yelling a story to my mom now
-She's very reliable
-She's very firm about doing the right thing
-She always follows the rules
-She hates making mistakes
-Usually she won't admit to them and will try to justify or explain them
-She'll happily accept invitations to hang out, but she won't initiate it herself
-She's very bubbly
-She likes to make schedules
-Sometimes she has a hard time sticking to them
-She's very friendly
-Unless she dislikes someone
-She doesn't like to lose
-She always has to have the last word
-Sometimes she'll keep going even if she had the last word
-She hates mushiness
-She's uncomfortable with hugs
-She has very strong opinions
-She gets really angry with people who disagree with her because they're "being idiotic"
-She never rounds numbers, and especially not the time
-She's smiley and giggly
-She's easily embarrassed
-She doesn't notice when she annoys people
-Sometimes she annoys people because she's talking really chipper or in accents
-Sometimes she annoys people because she's trying to do stuff for them, or do stuff better than them, or show them the right way to do it
-She likes to be the mature one
-Like when we're arguing, if I start yelling she'll start talking really calm
-I can't tell if this is because my yelling reminds her not to yell, or because she knows I hate it 
-She usually wears very simple clothes
-But sometimes she'll buy nicer clothes if they catch her eye
-Usually if they're bright and colorful
-And a little unusual
-She likes to be just a bit eccentric

Or, you know, maybe she's just not fully developed into her type yet. That's very possible. You guys are the experts, so lemmie know what you think. Like, part of me thinks probably she's just not grown up enough yet (she's a senior in high school) ...which reminds me

-She doesn't mind switching an academic class for something more fun or useful or related to what she likes
-However, the academic classes that she does take have to be the hardest level

Anyway, so part of me thinks maybe it'll just take a few more years to know for sure, but it just really bothers me not knowing what type she is, and I can't stop thinking it and looking up all the types over and over again and staring at the functions and the types and everything... It's just driving me mad. So I was just hoping maybe you'd know better. I mean, obviously I know my sister better, but you know the actual SJ types better.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

She sounds like an ESTJ.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

If she's indeed an SJ, isn't that means she's ESTJ?
.....


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

If she's an SJ, she's an ESTJ.


----------

